# humminbird 587cd hd di reviews.



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Im getting one of these humminbirds and was checking to see if anyone had one on their boat and if so what you thought about it. For 469.99 and free shipping, it seems like a great deal for dual beams and down imaging.


----------



## ABE (Feb 9, 2005)

Just took mine out for maiden voyage saturday. I have been fishing this one spot for years that looked like a fuzzy blob on a normal fish finder. I now clearly know it is a pile of boulders. You could see it plain as day. That explains why i have never snagged on it but could feel it down there. Can't wait to take it to all the other blobs i have marked on GPS and see what they are. I have read that they dont work good in shallow water or at slow speeds. This was at 8 feet trolling at .6 mph so i don't know that i believe those reports


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

How did you get the GPS and Speed to work? I got the 597ci hd di thats got all the stuff but it shows that speed and gps is unconnected.


----------



## JPH (Oct 27, 2011)

Just installed mine yesterday, can't wait to try it out, only problem heading to colorado Wednesday so it won't be until after memorial day!


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I have the 587 and have liked it so far. Haven't messed a lot with setting yet so I am sure it can perform better.


----------



## bluegilla killa (Feb 17, 2012)

Im glad you posted this, im looking at the same one and wanted some input about it.


----------

